# Tough recall



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You're going to keep him right? So relax. 4 weeks is not much time for this guy to adjust to 16 months of "different". Let him take his time learning to trust you. It will pay off in the end.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds like this dog was crated for long periods, for a long time. His confidence may never develop. If it is to do so, he needs to develop a "pack bond" with those he lives with. He may then develop some confidence of his own, through his confidence in his pack/family. A consistent routine helps develop confidence. If a dog knows what happens next then he is more confident of his near future. There must be something food, toy, or activity he likes/loves. If this comes out you can use it for a reward system. It sounds very like he has been mistreated. I wish you luck and success with him.
Eric


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it'll just take lots of time and patience for him to adjust to his new life! I think it is a good plan to seek a behaviorist if you don't see changes in 3 months.
Meanwhile, try a million different 'treats' until you find the one he will willingly come to get, and use that one only as your 'high value' reward! I think so far he is showing signs of bonding to you and learning to trust you, your slow calm approach is just right!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree that it is a matter of time. You have seen a lot of progress in a few weeks, but it is still very early days. I can absolutely understand wanting him to be happy and confident as soon as possible, but I suspect that it is going to be a long, slow business. I have an acquaintance with three rescued chihuahuas that came from dubious backgrounds - one had been kept for breeding by a puppy farm. For the first month or two she, like Merlin, hid in a bedroom, and would run in panic from strange people or situations she did not understand. Little by little, with calm and routine and the company of other dogs, she has learned to enjoy walks, even off leash in very safe, non alarming areas. It took her over six months, but then it took her a month or two to come out from under the bed clothes, so Merlin is already much more confident than she was!

I would be patient, and not risk your good progress by going faster than he is ready for. I'd only use a recall when I know he will come, and if there is doubt just quietly fetch him instead, so that coming when called is always associated with happy stuff. You might find it helpful to keep a diary, so that you can look back and see that things _are_ progressing, no matter how slowly!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragements ! I will continue to go slow. A routine has been established and I can tell we make progress when it has been the same for a while. Unfortunately I have to take little steps at a time and make subtle changes, and that sets him back a bit everytime. But it's part of learning.

Fjm, you're right, I should never call him if I'm not sure he'll come. Good reminder.

He is a very dear boy and he definitely isn't going anywhere. He's part of the family now.

I sometimes get discouraged but to my amazement (I am not a patient person usually), I almost never lose patience with him and when I do, I just get away from him for a while and then I'm fine.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You have over a year's worth of less than stellar social conditions to overcome. Additionally he is still getting used to your home. Four weeks is nothing in comparison to all that time at the breeder. Be very patient and go slowly. I would keep him on leash when you want to practice recalls. Make them short at first (half the length of the leash) and be very happy when he moves towards you at all. If there really are no high value treats he will take, then try a toy. See if you can rev him up to want the toy and then back away couple of steps and call him.

If you don't make enough progress in the next two or three months to feel you can progress on your own then yes I would seek a professional to assist you.

I hope you have success.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

You've gotten some great advice about recall, and I don't have much to add to that. However, I do want to add some reassurance that this process takes time. It is encouraging that you are seeing progress in just four weeks. I think one of the hardest parts of rescuing a dog is managing expectations. Don't you just want to say "C'mon, get over it already!" Of course I'm just kidding (sort of), but you have a challenging situation - be easy on yourself. 

Four weeks is not a long time at all with a traumatized dog. I fostered a four month old dobie pup that must have endured something horrible in her short life because she was one of the most fearful dogs I have ever seen. I had her five months and we made some progress, but she never got over her fear of men. She got adopted to a household that would always be only female and continued to make progress. I saw her a few years ago at a training class at Pet Smart and she was doing very well, but will never be an overly social dog, but they knew that going into it and were happy with her- and she with them.

It also takes a while for a rescue to relax and show their personality. My own dog, Lily, had many issues, and I often wondered in the early months whether I was in too deep. But she moved along, and when we had her a year, I thought she had completely relaxed and let her personality out. She seemed comfortable- would sit in my lap for more than a few minutes, was super affectionate, and no longer would jump up ready to do battle if she was roused from a sound sleep.

HOWEVER- it was not until we had Lily two years that I finally saw her true personality... and what a personality it is! She is such a funny, quirky little dog, and I laugh every day at her antics! But it took a full two years for her to relax enough with us and show her real self. Now, she is wonderful, and bears little resemblance to the dog that came here four years ago. Every time I see her run up to a child to be petted, my heart just melts, as she was initially petrified of children. That's just one of her victories- she did incredibly well, but it took time. There are aspects of her that will probably always need managing though. For example, she is still reactive to strange dogs. I learned how to manage it, but I don't anticipate that she will ever completely get over that. I did use a behaviorist with her, which helped a lot.

I wish you much luck with Merlin. What helps me with rescues is looking at the progress they have made and celebrating that. Below is a poem that I think describes tbe experience of a rescue dog perfectly. Their baggage sometimes runs deep, but it is a wonderful thing to see them let to go of it- even if it's in small increments! 


_The Meaning of Rescue
Now that I'm home, bathed, settled and fed
All nicely tucked into my warm new bed
I'd like to open my baggage
Lest I forget
There is so much to carry-
So much to regret. Hmmmm…..

Yes, there it is, right on the top.
Let's unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss
And there by my bed, hide Fear and Shame
As I look on these things I tried hard to leave
I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain

I love them, the others, the ones who left me
But I was not good enough - For they did not want me.
Will you add to my baggage?
Or will you help me unpack?
Or will you just look at my things -
And take me right back?

Do you have the time to help me unpack?
To put away my baggage
And never repack?
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see
But I do come with baggage -
Will you still want me?

Author Unknown
_


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you Carolinek, I will keep the two year mark in mind. I had read that there were marks at 3 days, 3 weeks and 3 months, and that a whole year made a world of difference. But I am sure some take more than that.

To Lily, the advice about toys is great, but he won't touch his toys yet. One day he played a bit with the plush toy, and yesterday he briefly touched his ball, but that's it.

Something great, though, now when you look at him walking with me on a leash, his tail is up ad he looks so proud ! I love his poodle stance, very natural and beautiful ! Once in a while, maybe 2-3 times during the hour walk, he'll jump at a noise or be scared of a new object, like garbage bags. But the rest of the time, he's a champ !

Today for the first time he entered his crate to eat his dinner, without me having to put the leash on. Little steps...


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I think it is different for every dog. There are generalities- like the one year mark- but it depends on the dog. I truly thought Lily had revealed herself by a year- and was completely surprised when a year later I finally knew who Lily really was! She took the longest of all my dogs.

Looking forward to hearing more about Merlin- sounds like you are doing a great job with him. :cheers2:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Carolinek, that fits many people, too, no? How beautiful and sad at the same time.

Thank you for telling your tale of two years. While my Oliver was a rehome and not a rescue, it took us a couple years. He felt I had stolen him from the "bosom of his beloved family". And they *were* beloved to HIM; that was what he'd known since they brought him home from the breeder. For months, I had to use both a collar and harness with two leashes, he was such a flight risk.

Yet now, he is tail UP; he lets me groom, bathe (though he dislikes it), put up ye olde topknot, and loves going around town on buses, trains, and streetcars (guess his fave ). It's not perfect. But it's nothing like it was two years ago. In November, we'll celebrate our third gotcha anniversary.

I believe in what you said and in Merlin and Dechi :highfive2:.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words again and taking the time to reply everyone !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Carolinek you are so right about how it takes a long time for rescues to relax enough to show their true selves. I worked for quite a while last year with a dog who was a shelter adoption. As far as we knew she had been socially neglected but not otherwise abused. Odd new behaviors would crop up as soon as we extinguished another more obvious problem for many months. Eventually we felt that the owners could manage on their own but I did say don't be surprised if you see new things and call me if you need me to help. That was nine months ago.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Streetcar- sounds like Oliver has come a long way. And now I know where your screen name comes from! It's great they allow dogs on streetcars. 

Dechi- I loved your description of Merlin walking proud with his tail up- which is similar to what Streetcar said. That poodle strut is so cool and very different than other dogs. I've also had neighbors comment on how proud Lily looks when she's walking. Nobody uses that word to describe my other dogs- Max is a poodle mix but doesn't have the poodle body or grace poodles have - like Lily does. But he does have the poodle smarts and is a very good boy. It's like poodles dance instead of walking- I just love watching Lily move. 

Catherine- that time commitment is huge, and I think is often the part people have the hardest time with- that whole instant gratification thing. On the other hand, it is tough to hang in there and help the dog work through their issues, and I get the frustration. Certainly have been there. I hope the dog you worked with continued to do well. It's great to hear stories like Merlin's -committed owner who will go the distance. Merlin is a very lucky boy!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I like to train a dog like this rather passively. I'll give you just a few tips because you've already gotten some great advice. I would not give any cue to come yet...no word, no hand signal, nothing. Later on, only use a verbal cue when your pup is already coming to you...almost to you. Get hold of him gently, praise softly, give his favorite treat and release. ("ok" and let him do what he wants) Don't try to elicit the behavior at first. (this goes for everything) Use lots of capturing. See the dog sitting? reinforce. When he starts offering these wanted behaviors more regularly...like he's remembering they pay off and he is trying to get you to reward him...that's when you can start adding your verbal cue just as he begins to flex those muscles to make him sit or come to you. If he still doesn't follow through, stop giving the verbal cue and go back a step for a while more.

I would find out what he likes best and give it to him when he comes near you on his own accord. Just capture the behavior of his coming close and then to you. 

Be careful not to inadvertently punish him when he comes to you...like doing something right after that he doesn't like. (stop any fun, clip his nails, go to bed if he doesn't want to)

Let him make the overtures his own way. And just be there, waiting for him to show you when he's ready for something more.

I don't think this dog was necessarily mistreated, as in hit or punished. But he may have had so little exposure to household goings on, socializing to a variety of things, people etc. Well, you said he didn't have much of that. Dogs can resemble abused dogs when they're terribly under socialized and have had little contact with humans and their environment, as inside a house. 

I'm sure you'll see some improvement if you just gentle him along. It already sounds like he's made quite a few big steps forward. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I like to train a dog like this rather passively. I'll give you just a few tips because you've already gotten some great advice. I would not give any cue to come yet...no word, no hand signal, nothing. Later on, only use a verbal cue when your pup is already coming to you...almost to you. Get hold of him gently, praise softly, give his favorite treat and release. ("ok" and let him do what he wants) Don't try to elicit the behavior at first. (this goes for everything) Use lots of capturing. See the dog sitting? reinforce. When he starts offering these wanted behaviors more regularly...like he's remembering they pay off and he is trying to get you to reward him...that's when you can start adding your verbal cue just as he begins to flex those muscles to make him sit or come to you. If he still doesn't follow through, stop giving the verbal cue and go back a step for a while more.
> 
> I would find out what he likes best and give it to him when he comes near you on his own accord. Just capture the behavior of his coming close and then to you.
> 
> ...


Great advice, thanks ! I will try to remember it, makes a lot of sense. I'm doing a bit of it, but will work on it some more. The passive way, I like it !

I don't think he was mistreated either. He saw his breeder today and he was sooo happy to see her and her husband ! He is a very sensitive dog, and besides the fact that he was not socialized at all, or very little, the breeder's house was way too chaotic for him, with all the people coming and going, the dogs barking, the yelling to shut them up, etc.

My house is very quiet in comparison, so with my patience and the quiet, I hope he becomes relaxed and starts enjoying life a little, instead of being so tense and ready to flight each and every minute of the day.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

He needs time and patience
Eric


----------

